

Mercury: A functional logic programming language - mbrubeck
http://www.mercury.csse.unimelb.edu.au/

======
mbrubeck
The tutorial (PDF) is a good place to start:
[http://www.mercury.csse.unimelb.edu.au/tutorial/book/book.pd...](http://www.mercury.csse.unimelb.edu.au/tutorial/book/book.pdf)

